# Skull and Crossbones CHART



## Jessica-Jean

http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/skull.htm


----------



## shirleyal

would love the chart on skull and cross [email protected]


----------



## Jessica-Jean

shirleyal said:


> would love the chart on skull and cross [email protected]


Just click on the link in the first message in this topic, and you will have it. Or, copy and paste it from this message, if you prefer.

Or, there's another one - batch, actually - in pdf format - from: http://erssieknits.squarespace.com/samhain-collectionskullghost/ .


----------

